# Tax Office is currently doing data matching for Uber drivers



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Australian Taxation Office is currently completing a data matching exercise for the income of Uber drivers to identify any discrepancies.

The Tax Office confirmed this in a statement on 17 January 2017 issued via its small business newsroom. The statement advised they are gathering data on (among other specified things) 'details of payments to ride-sourcing drivers from accounts held by ride-sourcing facilitators'.

They are matching this data with information they have from income tax returns, activity statements and other Tax Office records.

The statement has links to information about correcting a mistake, amending a return, making a voluntary disclosure and the Tax Office's data matching program.

See https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...t-businesses-by-data-matching/?sbnews20170124.


----------

